# 01 sentra bog won't go over 20mph



## coxey2 (Sep 24, 2011)

I have been messing with it for 2 months now and would appreciate some help. Replaced TPS with two new ones, New fuel pump, catalytic converter, drained fuel and put new fuel in. It starts fine, just boggs and won't go over 20 mph. This all started one day with one of the coil packs went bad on #3 plug and I replace it and now all cylinders fire but it boggs. Help please!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Well, first of all, you shouldn't replace parts without confirming they are bad. Second, just because parts are "new," doesn't necessarily means that they are good, which ties into my first point. A possible catalytic converter/exhaust restriction issue can be easily tested by using an exhaust backpressure tester, which screws into the upstream O2 sensor (or, air/fuel sensor) hole. A suspected bad fuel pump or delivery issue should be tested with a fuel pressure gauge. Are there any stored trouble codes in the ECM? At some point, it will be necessary to view the ECM datastream and a compatable generic scantool or Nissan Consult II or III will be needed to do such. Without the equipment to do such tests, you are essentially working blind and you could spend a small fortune on replacing otherwise good parts. If you don't have the equipment, I would suggest you have a competant auto technician with the proper test equipment and tools diagnose the problem. BTW, is this a 1.8L? If so, you may want to check for a failed head gasket, as well. It's not an uncommon issue on these engines and they can cause cylinder misfire codes, which many initially mistake for bad ignition coil(s).


----------



## coxey2 (Sep 24, 2011)

smj999smj said:


> Well, first of all, you shouldn't replace parts without confirming they are bad. Second, just because parts are "new," doesn't necessarily means that they are good, which ties into my first point. A possible catalytic converter/exhaust restriction issue can be easily tested by using an exhaust backpressure tester, which screws into the upstream O2 sensor (or, air/fuel sensor) hole. A suspected bad fuel pump or delivery issue should be tested with a fuel pressure gauge. Are there any stored trouble codes in the ECM? At some point, it will be necessary to view the ECM datastream and a compatable generic scantool or Nissan Consult II or III will be needed to do such. Without the equipment to do such tests, you are essentially working blind and you could spend a small fortune on replacing otherwise good parts. If you don't have the equipment, I would suggest you have a competant auto technician with the proper test equipment and tools diagnose the problem. BTW, is this a 1.8L? If so, you may want to check for a failed head gasket, as well. It's not an uncommon issue on these engines and they can cause cylinder misfire codes, which many initially mistake for bad ignition coil(s).


Well, i'm from the old school, no code scanner. I took it to autozone and the code was TPS so we replaced it twice. I removed the catalytic converter and it did the same thing. No head gasket leak, When I got mad and hammered on the fuel tank (after the new fuel pump install) it ran good for abut 5 minutes. Any suggestions, I'm having to walk to work every day now...


----------



## coxey2 (Sep 24, 2011)

coxey2 said:


> Well, i'm from the old school, no code scanner. I took it to autozone and the code was TPS so we replaced it twice. I removed the catalytic converter and it did the same thing. No head gasket leak, When I got mad and hammered on the fuel tank (after the new fuel pump install) it ran good for abut 5 minutes. Any suggestions, I'm having to walk to work every day now...


 forgot, the fuelpressure was over 60psi...


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Have you had the two recalls performed? One's for replacement of the cam and crank sensors and the other is for an ECM case modification. Also, when you replaced the TPS, did you properly adj. it using feeler gauges and an ohmmeter and relearn the closed throttle position in the ECM?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Reference:
NTB03-112

Date:
December 10, 2003

VOLUNTARY RECALL CAMPAIGN ELECTRONIC CONTROL MODULE (ECM) CASE HOLDER FOAM

CAMPAIGN I.D. #/NHTSA #: P3163/03V-477

APPLIED VEHICLES: 
2000-2003 Sentra (B15)

APPLIED VINs: 
3N1CB51**1L391002 - 525647
3N1DB51**1L020201 - 020705
3N1AB51**2L700019 - 730181
3N1CB51**2L550003 - 6939963
3N1AB51**3L716572 - 736783
3N1CB51**YL003216 - 385976
3N1DB51**YL000201 - 020126

NOTE: Confirm campaign eligibility using Service Comm.

INTRODUCTION

Nissan has determined that some 2000-2002 model year Nissan Sentra vehicles equipped with the 1.8 liter engine and some 2002-2003 model year Nissan Sentra vehicles equipped with the 2.5 liter engine may have a defect which relates to motor vehicle safety. The engine might stop running while being driven due to contamination of the Engine Control Module (ECM) by the inner lining material. This may also result in the "Service Engine Soon" light coming on or poor driveability. If the engine stops running while driving, this could result in a crash without warning.

IDENTIFICATION NUMBER

Nissan has assigned identification number P3163 this campaign. This number must appear on all communications and documentation of any nature dealing with this campaign.

NUMBER OF VEHICLES POTENTIALLY AFFECTED

The number of vehicles potentially affected is approximately 276,000.

DEALER RESPONSIBILITY

It is the retailer's responsibility to check Service Comm for the campaign status on each vehicle falling within the range of this voluntary safety recall which for any reason enters the service department. This includes vehicles purchased from private parties or presented by transient (tourist) owners and vehicles in a dealer's inventory. Federal law requires that new vehicles in dealer inventory which are the subject of a safety recall must be corrected prior to sale. Failure to do so can result in civil penalties by the National Highway Traffic Safety Administration. While federal law applies only to new vehicles, Nissan strongly encourages dealers to correct any used vehicles in their inventory before they are retailed.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Reference:
NTB01-081

Date:
December 5, 2001

VOLUNTARY RECALL CAMPAIGN
2000-01 SENTRA ENGINE SENSORS REPLACEMENT

CAMPAIGN I.D. # / NHTSA # : P1159 / 01V-357

APPLIED VEHICLE:
2000-01 Sentra (B15) - QG18 engine ONLY

APPLIED VINS:
2000 MY: 3N1CB51**YL003216 to 004978
3N1CB51**YL300002 to 385976
3N1DB51**YL000201 to 020125

2001 MY: 3N1CB51**1L391002 to 391282
3N1CB51**1L417001 to 509173
3N1DB51**1L020201 to 020491

NOTE Use Service Comm to confirm campaign eligibility.

INTRODUCTION

Nissan has determined that some 2000-2001 model year Nissan Sentra vehicles may have a defect which relates to motor vehicle safety. The engine might stop running while being driven due to a defective crank position sensor. This may also result in the "Service Engine Soon" warning light coming on or reduced engine power. If the engine stops running while driving, this could result in a crash.

IDENTIFICATION NUMBER

Nissan has assigned identification number P1159 to this campaign. This number must appear on all communications and documentation of any nature dealing with this campaign.

NUMBER OF VEHICLES POTENTIALLY AFFECTED

The number of vehicles potentially affected is approximately 101,000.

DEALER RESPONSIBILITY

It is the retailer's responsibility to check Service Comm for the campaign status on each vehicle falling within the range of this voluntary safety recall which for any reason enters the service department. This includes vehicles purchased from private parties or presented by transient (tourist) owners and vehicles in a dealer's inventory. Federal law requires that new vehicles in dealer inventory which are the subject of a safety recall must be corrected prior to sale. Failure to do so can result in civil penalties by the National Highway Traffic Safety Administration. While federal law applies only to new vehicles, Nissan strongly encourages dealers to correct any used vehicles in their inventory before they are retailed.

SPECIAL CUSTOMER ASSISTANCE FEATURES

In most cases, the vehicle can be driven to the nearest Nissan dealership for completion of the campaign repair. If the vehicle can not be restarted or the owner is concerned that the vehicle may stop running again, Nissan will provide Towing Assistance. For dealer supplied Towing, refer to the Claims Information section of this bulletin.


----------

